# Second Cutout coming this weekend!



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Also, I could do this from the interior as well...it is drywall, but figure lighting and space would be better on the exterior.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Chainsaw may be overkill, bring more frames, boxes, & buckets than you think you will need. I would ditch the smoke, it just drives the bees further in the structure (especially the queen). I would also ditch the broom & dustpan for a bee vac. In my experience sheetrock is easier than wood, but it may get hot inside, how stable is the barn?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Inside the barn is shaded, outside full sun?
Remove from the inside. Don't bother banding the honey... it's a real mess. Feed it back to the bees at least 50 yards from their hive.
I feed the honey back 1/4 of a mile away from the hives...no robbing issues.
No sugar water, no smoke, no bee repellant, no LGO.
Bee vac for sure. Dustpans are for dirt.
Bring a helper. Oh... and a camera for pics or video.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have done a handful of cutouts and we only use the smoker to locate the buzzing. There have been "no-smoking" jobs. After we find the bees we don't use smoke at all. 

A bright light is nice to have except for the heat. Helps spot the queen. 

There is a toy bug catcher gun that is great for sucking up queens that we use on cutouts. Runs on 4 AA batteries.
I use it to catch queens for marking as well.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

No LGO? What is LGO? Still new at this...


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Dwain Jansen said:


> No LGO? What is LGO?


I believe he is talking about, "Lemon Grass Oil"

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Cleo.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I guess I was concerned about going from the outside, because that is where the bees are entering. I could always put the hive back outside after the cutout. I was also concerned with any bees that didnt make it back in the box remaining in the shed. I thought the lemon grass oil would help them go to/stay in the box if I didnt find the Queen. Like I said, I am new at this. I do plan on a camera, and plan on taking my time with this...but unfortunately, I will be working alone. Certainly would be easier to remove the drywall. Now I am considering doing that. As far as feeding the honey back to the bees, will they store it right back as honey? Basically just transport it back to the hive and store it? Why couldnt I just lay it by the hive? I figure if other bees are going to rob it, they could rob from a distance? Robbing is a new concept to me too...once again, being new. Thank You everyone for your input and ideas.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

If I were you I'd take a card table, rubber bands, empty frames, a box or two, and put everything into frames as you go. Save the honey and everything. Take your time, go slow, and make sure you get each honeycomb rubber banded in right side up. This is very important.

Now here's a hint you need to read. If for some reason you don't catch the queen you'll be worried about them taking off on you so I'll tell you what you do. Make danged sure you get some brood frames when you cut out the colony. They can make a new queen from an egg or the proper aged larva plus they won't abandon baby bees in general.

Another hint: Use a frame like a pattern to make your cuts on the combs. Make them exactly the right size in height. The widths are not as important but the combs you put in must go from top bar to bottom bar or they slip down and never get fastened well at the top. Take your time on the cuts. It's very easy and goes faster than you would think. 

Good luck.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> Take your time on the cuts. It's very easy and goes faster than you would think. Good luck.


Famous last words , but good hints. I would also ditch the bright light ideal. In my experience it only attracts bees and if it is a high powered halogen you will notice a distinct bee burning smell. Find someone to help you (fellow beekeeper, club member, friend, enemy , etc.) this is not a one woman/man show, ESPECIALLY if your new at it. 

You would not want to lay the excess honey next to the hive because then the bees will have the added pressure of defending their new digs against being overtaken by robbing bees.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Going to do the cutout this afternoon. Assuming I do get the Queen in a Queen clip, I was going to put her in the hive either between frames or on bottom and leave her in the clip overnight. Think she will most likely be fine? Planned on opening hive entrance tomorrow morning around 8, and going in to do a quick visual of all frames maybe around 1 or 2 pm. That would be when I release her...any suggestions on this, let me know. Also, if I feed back honey, I am told either 50 yards away or in the hive itself. Suggestions? And, if I feed back, will they store it right back as honey? I will try to frame up some empty comb, bht know I am gonna have to get some foundation in there and hope they draw comb for their stores. Thanks.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

If you get her in a clip, why wait to release her until the next morning? She would most likely be fine, but why wait? That goes for opening the entrance too, sooner than later is better in my experience, as soon as the hive is set in the apiary the entrance gets open, even if it is dark. Personally, I do not visually inspect any frames after the cutout the next day, other than making sure they are all still touching (didn't shift around on the ride or carry), and that's ONLY If I didn't get all ten frames in. Sometimes the comb is thicker than the frame, which doesn't allow for all ten to go in.


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Did the cutout. Tons of junk honey, tons of bees, only a few frames of brood...one actually has honey on one side, brood on the other. Got home after dark, opened entrance and let be. Comb is thicker than frames. Should the comb actually touch each other? Figured bees need some room in between...I will be filling the rest of the empty frames in my deep box with foundation as quicly as possible...and will probably put a blank frame in between each frame of brood...which isnt much...


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Also, I did make sure entrance was clear of any dead bees, and hoping they are ok. There was no buzzing coming from the hive when I got it home (2 hour drive) but did have a couple bees come out when I opened hive entrance...thanks folks for all the input...I am sure I will be asking more questions...


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

And yet...one more question if I may...I brought home a 5-gallon bucket of honeycomb...I have been told I can feed it back to the bees from a distance. I live in a subdivision. What is the best way to feed it back? Can I put some on top of the inner cover? Put some right in front of the hive? It will not fit on top of the frames. And, will it help the bees to draw comb so they can store it back as honey? Sorry for all these questions, but still getting started with bees, and you all are a great group of all genres of beekeeping. Thanks.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

If it were me and I might also add I live in town. I would crush and strain then jar it up put a empty box on top of hive and feed inside of the hive no robbing at all when done this way.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

wadehump said:


> If it were me and I might also add I live in town. I would crush and strain then jar it up put a empty box on top of hive and feed inside of the hive no robbing at all when done this way.


^^^ what he said


----------



## Dwain Jansen (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is a webpage with links to videos of my second cutout. Quite an undertaking, and some lessons learned. http://mydandyhandyman.com/Bees.html


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Dwain Jansen said:


> Comb is thicker than frames. Should the comb actually touch each other? Figured bees need some room in between.


No they shouldn't, you figured right (bee space). The video is interesting . I like to be very careful when pulling boards, sheetrock, etc. off where the colony is located because sometimes the comb is attached to the opposite side and is ruined or falls, which makes for unhappy bees. However, you know all about unhappy bees from these ladies.


----------

